# hi guys



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

it's been awhile and since you some of you guys have tryed 1/64th scale customs i was inspired buy some of the slot cars i saw on here. so i opened a contest on another site for us to try modified cars and this is what i came up with in diecast 1/64th scale. i hope you like it. keepon doing what you guys do best. i will be watching:wave:









































it's made from a fresh cherrys 1971 ford pinto and a jessy james #666 modified car. his car was cut apart just for the frame and front nose. the fresh cherrys car was cut 1/4 inch on the roof and down the sides and reput back together to fit the frame.all decals are tampos put on by me which was bought from hobbytown usa. then i made a trailer for it with a tire rack and rinestones used for lights. i even made a lic-plate bracket for it.
hope ya like it later gunn


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work gunn!!! No doubt a few of the guys who mess with resin casting will be exploring the possibility of making those push bars!!! That trailer is perfect too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

the side bars are paper clips as is the rollcage. the front and rear bars are from the jessy james modified #666 the air cleaner is from a hw 56 pannel truck. i didnt like the round air cleaner on jessys car. i wanted more height.and length


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love trailers!!!!!:thumbsup:

Nice job gunn. Some of are to afraid to make the leap.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work GUNN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Gunn you built a Fantastic dirt Modified Pinto! You always do Great work. 

Bob...that trailer is slick as grease man...zilla


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks bob.
the trailer comes as a kit from mini motors all metal. he does not carry these anymore and the tire rack side uprights are wheelie bars from mini motors which he doesnt have anymore.
the 2 middle and rear bars are 1/16 brass rod covered over by 1/16 tubing. holes were drilled threw both sides of the wheelie bars and the bars were installed. the rods are longer so thay hold the bars in place while the glue set then the rods were cut even.
you can buy styrene tubing in 3/32 which will also work for a tire rack.
i only have 3 of the mini motor kits left and 2 wheelie bars left out of the 8 i bought from him..wish he would start making them again.:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking stuff Gunn, very cool trailer!!! RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!! Cool looking Pinto modified.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Another quality custom from Gunn! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## larryp7639 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice work GUNN!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Gun! Excellent detail work. Would like to see some more of your work!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

great pinto Gunn.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks everyone for your comments
i owe this one to you guys. ive been watching and taking notes.
and thanks to hilltop who sent me a raok package. it had some scoops and one trailer he made in it. as i use them i will post up some pics.
i have a question for you guys. anyone got some good links to modified cars ?
i would like to see a lil of everything. from the 60's on up so i can do a few more for my dio im making. thanks in advance. gunn


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heya gunn nice build!just got one question for ya:will it fit a tjet,lol!just kidding you die cast guys do some beautiful work.but be warned ya hang out here long enough and we'll getcha to put little electric motors in em...then ya gotta build a track,landscape it,steal the TMs walk in closet to fit it in,yadayadayada.....alll in good fun,but looks like ya could build some fine slotcar customs too!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Somebody ask for links??*

Here ya go Gunn. I spend some time sifting through these when I'm feeling dirty. These sites are pretty deep, link to others, and to merchandise sellers (don't mind those, I imagine in this economy every little bit helps support their racing programs). *DEFINITELY* try all the photo galleries and also try the links to tracks and other sites. I've found some great ideas in here... and even the driver pages lead you to pics of all the cars that guys ran in their careers. Sadly, some really good links are dead now too, but par for the course. Leave a trail of breadcrumbs... you'll need help getting back out. 

http://www.vintagemodifieds.com/

http://www.lasheefs.com/

http://www.mainevintageracecars.com/Members_Vintage_Race_Cars.htm

http://www.vroamodifieds.com/index.htm

http://www.anstettracing.com/Welcome.html


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice job !!! 

CJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> Here ya go Gunn. I spend some time sifting through these when I'm feeling dirty.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


wow. just found this thru here:

http://www.lasheefs.com/Pages/IslipFreeport/freeport1.html

check out the Capris at the bottom of the page. NEVER saw a Capri modified (that IS a modified, right?) before. Gotta hunt down some beater AFX Capris...

--rick


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

gunn,

Now that's a cool ride, side pipes the whole deal.

Cheers,
Jas


----------

